# ما هي أنواع الاستانلس ستيل وكيف نميزها



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل المهندسين و المهندسات ارجوا من المتخصصين في المعادن ارشادنا الى انواع الستانلس ستيل وأرقامه المميزه و استخدامته المختلفه وكيفية التعرف عليه و تمييزه حيث أن هناك ستانلس ستيل يلقطه المغناطيس و انواع اخرى لا يلقطها فما الطرق الصحيحه لمعرفة الاستيل الاصلي من المغشوش

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (24 مارس 2009)

يارب يوفقك نحتاج هل الاشيء اكيد ويارت المهندسين الكرام يفيدونا بلي يعرفوه


----------



## خضير عباس حبيب (25 مارس 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاءstainless steelفي تفاصيل كثيره عنه موجوده في سلسلة كتب المؤسسه الامريكيه لعلوم المواد asm metal handbookوغيرها من دورات الكتب ولازم تعرفوا الاول مقدمات الموضوع كمخطط حديد كربون واضافات المعادن وتاثيراتها وعموماالمقاوم للصدا الاوستنايتي يكون غير مغناطيسي مع احترامي


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مارس 2009)

يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالي: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel#Types_of_stainless_steel


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*How many types of stainless steel are there?*

Stainless steel is usually divided into 5 types:

Ferritic – These steels are based on Chromium with small amounts of Carbon usually less than 0.10%. These steels have a similar microstructure to carbon and low alloy steels. They are usually limited in use to relatively thin sections due to lack of toughness in welds. However, where welding is not required they offer a wide range of applications. They cannot be hardened by heat treatment. High Chromium steels with additions of Molybdenum can be used in quite aggressive conditions such as sea water. Ferritic steels are also chosen for their resistance to stress corrosion cracking. They are not as formable as austenitic stainless steels. They are magnetic.
Austenitic - These steels are the most common. Their microstructure is derived from the addition of Nickel, Manganese and Nitrogen. It is the same structure as occurs in ordinary steels at much higher temperatures. This structure gives these steels their characteristic combination of weldability and formability. Corrosion resistance can be enhanced by adding Chromium, Molybdenum and Nitrogen. They cannot be hardened by heat treatment but have the useful property of being able to be work hardened to high strength levels whilst retaining a useful level of ductility and toughness. Standard austenitic steels are vulnerable to stress corrosion cracking. Higher nickel austenitic steels have increased resistance to stress corrosion cracking. They are nominally non-magnetic but usually exhibit some magnetic response depending on the composition and the work hardening of the steel.
Martensitic - These steels are similar to ferritic steels in being based on Chromium but have higher Carbon levels up as high as 1%. This allows them to be hardened and tempered much like carbon and low-alloy steels. They are used where high strength and moderate corrosion resistance is required. They are more common in long products than in sheet and plate form. They have generally low weldability and formability. They are magnetic.
Duplex - These steels have a microstructure which is approximately 50% ferritic and 50% austenitic. This gives them a higher strength than either ferritic or austenitic steels. They are resistant to stress corrosion cracking. So called “lean duplex” steels are formulated to have comparable corrosion resistance to standard austenitic steels but with enhanced strength and resistance to stress corrosion cracking. “Superduplex” steels have enhanced strength and resistance to all forms of corrosion compared to standard austenitic steels. They are weldable but need care in selection of welding consumables and heat input. They have moderate formability. They are magnetic but not so much as the ferritic, martensitic and PH grades due to the 50% austenitic phase.
Precipitation hardening (PH) - These steels can develop very high strength by adding elements such as Copper, Niobium and Aluminium to the steel. With a suitable “aging” heat treatment, very fine particles form in the matrix of the steel which imparts strength. These steels can be machined to quite intricate shapes requiring good tolerances before the final aging treatment as there is minimal distortion from the final treatment. This is in contrast to conventional hardening and tempering in martensitic steels where distortion is m*How many types of stainless steel are there?*

Stainless steel is usually divided into 5 types:
Ferritic – These steels are based on Chromium with small amounts of Carbon usually less than 0.10%. These steels have a similar microstructure to carbon and low alloy steels. They are usually limited in use to relatively thin sections due to lack of toughness in welds. However, where welding is not required they offer a wide range of applications. They cannot be hardened by heat treatment. High Chromium steels with additions of Molybdenum can be used in quite aggressive conditions such as sea water. Ferritic steels are also chosen for their resistance to stress corrosion cracking. They are not as formable as austenitic stainless steels. They are magnetic.
Austenitic - These steels are the most common. Their microstructure is derived from the addition of Nickel, Manganese and Nitrogen. It is the same structure as occurs in ordinary steels at much higher temperatures. This structure gives these steels their characteristic combination of weldability and formability. Corrosion resistance can be enhanced by adding Chromium, Molybdenum and Nitrogen. They cannot be hardened by heat treatment but have the useful property of being able to be work hardened to high strength levels whilst retaining a useful level of ductility and toughness. Standard austenitic steels are vulnerable to stress corrosion cracking. Higher nickel austenitic steels have increased resistance to stress corrosion cracking. They are nominally non-magnetic but usually exhibit some magnetic response depending on the composition and the work hardening of the steel.
Martensitic - These steels are similar to ferritic steels in being based on Chromium but have higher Carbon levels up as high as 1%. This allows them to be hardened and tempered much like carbon and low-alloy steels. They are used where high strength and moderate corrosion resistance is required. They are more common in long products than in sheet and plate form. They have generally low weldability and formability. They are magnetic.
Duplex - These steels have a microstructure which is approximately 50% ferritic and 50% austenitic. This gives them a higher strength than either ferritic or austenitic steels. They are resistant to stress corrosion cracking. So called “lean duplex” steels are formulated to have comparable corrosion resistance to standard austenitic steels but with enhanced strength and resistance to stress corrosion cracking. “Superduplex” steels have enhanced strength and resistance to all forms of corrosion compared to standard austenitic steels. They are weldable but need care in selection of welding consumables and heat input. They have moderate formability. They are magnetic but not so much as the ferritic, martensitic and PH grades due to the 50% austenitic phase.
Precipitation hardening (PH) - These steels can develop very high strength by adding elements such as Copper, Niobium and Aluminium to the steel. With a suitable “aging” heat treatment, very fine particles form in the matrix of the steel which imparts strength. These steels can be machined to quite intricate shapes requiring good tolerances before the final aging treatment as there is minimal distortion from the final treatment. This is in contrast to conventional hardening and tempering in martensitic steels where distortion is more of a problem. Corrosion resistance is comparable to standard austenitic steels like 1.4301 (304).
ore of a problem. Corrosion resistance is comparable to standard austenitic steels like 1.4301 (304).


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*What Is Stainless Steel?*

Stainless steel is an alloy of Iron with a minimum of 10.5% Chromium. Chromium produces a thin layer of oxide on the surface of the steel known as the 'passive layer'. This prevents any further corrosion of the surface. Increasing the amount of Chromium gives an increased resistance to corrosion. 
Stainless steel also contains varying amounts of Carbon, Silicon and Manganese. Other elements such as Nickel and Molybdenum may be added to impart other useful properties such as enhanced formability and increased corrosion resistance.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*When was stainless steel discovered?*

There is a widely held view that stainless steel was discovered in 1913 by Sheffield metallurgist Harry Brearley. He was experimenting with different types of steel for weapons and noticed that a 13% Chromium steel had not corroded after several months. However, the picture is much more complex than this. For a comprehensive view read The Discovery of Stainless Steel.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*What is stainless steel used for?*

Stainless steels of various kinds are used in thousands of applications. The following gives a flavour of the full range:

*Domestic *– cutlery, sinks, saucepans, washing machine drums, microwave oven liners, razor blades

*Architectural/Civil Engineering *– cladding, handrails, door and window fittings, street furniture, structural sections, reinforcement bar, lighting columns, lintels, masonry supports

*Transport *– exhaust systems, car trim/grilles, road tankers, ship containers, ships chemical tankers, refuse vehicles

*Chemical/Pharmaceutical* – pressure vessels, process piping.

*Oil and Gas* – platform accommodation, cable trays, subsea pipelines.

*Medical *– Surgical instruments, surgical implants, MRI scanners.

*Food and Drink* – Catering equipment, brewing, distilling, food processing.

*Water *– Water and sewage treatment, water tubing, hot water tanks.

*General *– springs, fasteners (bolts, nuts and washers), wire.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*Does stainless steel corrode?*

Although stainless steel is much more resistant to corrosion than ordinary carbon or alloy steels, in some circumstances it can corrode. It is 'stain-less' not 'stain-impossible'. In normal atmospheric or water based environments, stainless steel will not corrode as demonstrated by domestic sink units, cutlery, saucepans and work-surfaces. 
In more aggressive conditions, the basic types of stainless steel may corrode and a more highly alloyed stainless steel can be used. See Corrosion Mechanisms in Stainless Steel


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*What forms of corrosion can occur in stainless steels?*

The most common forms of corrosion in stainless steel are:

Pitting corrosion - The passive layer on stainless steel can be attacked by certain chemical species. The chloride ion Cl- is the most common of these and is found in everyday materials such as salt and bleach. Pitting corrosion is avoided by making sure that stainless steel does not come into prolonged contact with harmful chemicals or by choosing a grade of steel which is more resistant to attack. The pitting corrosion resistance can be assessed using the Pitting Resistance Equivalent Number calculated from the alloy *******.
Crevice corrosion - Stainless steel requires a supply of oxygen to make sure that the passive layer can form on the surface. In very tight crevices, it is not always possible for the oxygen to gain access to the stainless steel surface thereby causing it to be vulnerable to attack. Crevice corrosion is avoided by sealing crevices with a flexible sealant or by using a more corrosion resistant grade.
General corrosion - Normally, stainless steel does not corrode uniformly as do ordinary carbon and alloy steels. However, with some chemicals, notably acids, the passive layer may be attacked uniformly depending on concentration and temperature and the metal loss is distributed over the entire surface of the steel. Hydrochloric acid and sulphuric acid at some concentrations are particular aggressive towards stainless steel.
Stress corrosion cracking (SCC) - This is a relatively rare form of corrosion which requires a very specific combination of tensile stress, temperature and corrosive species, often the chloride ion, for it to occur. Typical applications where SCC can occur are hot water tanks and swimming pools. Another form known as sulphide stress corrosion cracking (SSCC) is associated with hydrogen sulphide in oil and gas exploration and production.
Intergranular corrosion - This is now quite a rare form of corrosion. If the Carbon level in the steel is too high, Chromium can combine with Carbon to form Chromium Carbide. This occurs at temperatures between about 450-850 deg C. This process is also called sensitisation and typically occurs during welding. The Chromium available to form the passive layer is effectively reduced and corrosion can occur. It is avoided by choosing a low carbon grade the so-called 'L' grades or by using a steel with Titanium or Niobium which preferentially combines with Carbon.
Galvanic corrosion - If two dissimilar metals are in contact with each other and with an electrolyte e.g. water or other solution, it is possible for a galvanic cell to be set up. This is rather like a battery and can accelerate corrosion of the less 'noble' metal. It can avoided by separating the metals with a non-metallic insulator such as rubber.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*What are the correct standards for stainless steel?*

The most common current European standards for stainless steel are:
EN 10088-1 
List of stainless steels 

EN 10088-2 
Technical delivery conditions for sheet/plate and strip for corrosion resisting steels for general purposes 
Chemical Composition
Properties of Ferritic Steels
Properties of Martensitic Steels
Properties of Austenitic Steels
Properties of Duplex Steels
Properties of PH Steels
EN 10088-3 
Technical delivery conditions for semi-finished products, bars, rods, wire, sections and bright products for corrosion resisting steels for general purposes 
All Products 
Chemical Composition
Standard Products 
Properties of Ferritic Steels
Properties of Martensitic Steels
Properties of Austenitic Steels
Properties of Duplex Steels
Properties of PH Steels
Bright Bars 
Properties of Ferritic Steels
Properties of Martensitic Steels
Properties of Austenitic Steels
Properties of Duplex Steels
Properties of PH Steels
EN 10095 
Heat resisting steels and nickel alloys 
Chemical Composition
Ambient Temperature Properties
EN 10028-7 
Flat products made of steels for pressure purposes – Stainless steels 
Elevated Temperature Properties
EN 10296-2 
Welded circular steel tubes for mechanical and general engineering purposes – Technical delivery conditions – Stainless steel 
Chemical Composition
Mechanical Properties
Tolerances
EN 10297-2 
Seamless circular steel tubes for mechanical and general engineering purposes – Technical delivery conditions – Stainless steel 
Chemical Composition
Mechanical Properties
Tolerances
EN 10216-5 
Seamless steel tubes for pressure purposes – Technical delivery conditions – Stainless steel tubes 
 Chemical CompositionEN 10217-7 
Welded steel tubes for pressure purposes – Technical delivery conditions – Stainless steel tubes 
 Chemical Composition
Mechanical Properties
These standards have replaced the old national standards and users are encouraged to use them. However, it is clear that the old standards are still used, not least because many existing drawings and company specifications refer to them. Therefore, it is still possible to come across standards such as:
BS 1449 and BS1501 for flat products
BS 970 for long products
The US standards such as ASTM and ASME are very important and will never be replaced. Common standards are:
*Standard Number *
*Title *
*Relevant Technical Information *
ASTM A240 
Chromium and chromium-nickel stainless steel plate, sheet and strip for pressure vessels 
Chemical Composition Austenitic Steels
Chemical Composition Ferritic Steels
Chemical Composition Martensitic Steels
Chemical Composition Duplex Steels
Chemical Composition PH Steels

ASTM A276 
Standard Specification for Stainless Steel Bars and Shapes 
Chemical Composition Austenitic Steels
Chemical Composition Ferritic Steels
Chemical Composition Martensitic Steels
Chemical Composition Duplex Steels
Chemical Composition PH Steels
ASTM A312 
Standard Specification for Seamless and Welded Austenitic Stainless Steel Pipes 
Chemical Composition Austenitic Steels
Chemical Composition Ferritic Steels
Chemical Composition Martensitic Steels
Chemical Composition Duplex Steels
Chemical Composition PH Steels


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (5 أبريل 2009)

لماذا لا يصدأ ستانليس ستيييل؟


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*Is stainless steel non-magnetic?*

It is commonly stated that “stainless steel is non-magnetic”. This is not strictly true and the real situation is rather more complicated. The degree of magnetic response or magnetic permeability is derived from the microstructure of the steel. A totally non-magnetic material has a magnetic permeability of 1. Austenitic structures are totally non-magnetic and so a 100% austenitic stainless steel would have a permeability of 1. In practice this is not achieved. There is always a small amount of ferrite and/or martensite in the steel and so permeability values are always above 1. Typical values for standard austenitic stainless steels can be in the order of 1.05 – 1.1. See Composition effects on the magnetic permeability of austenitic stainless steels
It is possible for the magnetic permeability of austenitic steels to be changed during processing. For example, cold work and welding are liable to increase the amount of martensite and ferrite respectively in the steel. A familiar example is in a stainless steel sink where the flat drainer has little magnetic response whereas the pressed bowl has a higher response due to the formation of martensite particularly in the corners.
In practical terms, austenitic stainless steels are used for “non-magnetic” applications, for example magnetic resonance imaging (MRI). In these cases, it is often necessary to agree a maximum magnetic permeability between customer and supplier. It can be as low as 1.004.
Martensitic, ferritic, duplex and precipitation hardening steels are magnetic.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*Can I use stainless steel at low temperatures?*

Austenitic stainless steels are extensively used for service down to as low as liquid helium temperature (-269 deg C). This is largely due to the lack of a clearly defined transition from ductile to brittle fracture in impact toughness testing.
Toughness is measured by impacting a small sample with a swinging hammer. The distance which the hammer swings after impact is a measure of the toughness. The shorter the distance, the tougher the steel as the energy of the hammer is absorbed by the sample. Toughness is measured in Joules (J). Minimum values of toughness are specified for different applications. A value of 40 J is regarded as reasonable for most service conditions.
Steels with ferritic or martensitic structures show a sudden change from ductile (safe) to brittle (unsafe) fracture over a small temperature difference. Even the best of these steels show this behaviour at temperatures higher than -100 deg C and in many cases only just below zero. 
In contrast austenitic steels only show a gradual fall in the impact toughness value and are still well above 100 J at -196 deg C. See Selection of stainless steels for cryogenic applications.
Another factor in affecting the choice of steel at low temperature is the ability to resist transformation from austenite to martensite. This factor is discussed in more detail in Composition effects on the magnetic permeability of austenitic stainless steels.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*Can I use stainless steel at high temperatures?*

Various types of stainless steel are used across the whole temperature range from ambient to 1100 deg C. The choice of grade depends on several factors:

Maximum temperature of operation
Time at temperature, cyclic nature of process
Type of atmosphere, oxidising , reducing, sulphidising, carburising.
Strength requirement
In the European standards, a distinction is made between stainless steels and heat-resisting steels. However, this distinction is often blurred and it is useful to consider them as one range of steels.
Increasing amounts of Chromium and silicon impart greater oxidation resistance. Increasing amounts of Nickel impart greater carburisation resistance.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*How do I choose which stainless steel to use?*

Most decisions about which steel to use are based on a combination of the following factors:

What is the corrosive environment? – Atmospheric, water, concentration of particular chemicals, chloride *******, presence of acid.
What is the temperature of operation? – High temperatures usually accelerate corrosion rates and therefore indicate a higher grade. Low temperatures will require a tough austenitic steel.
What strength is required? – Higher strength can be obtained from the austenitic, duplex, martensitic and PH steels. Other processes such as welding and forming often influence which of these is most suitable. For example, high strength austenitic steels produced by work hardening would not be suitable where welding was necessary as the process would soften the steel.
What welding will be carried out? - Austenitic steels are generally more weldable than the other types. Ferritic steels are weldable in thin sections. Duplex steels require more care than austenitic steels but are now regarded as fully weldable. Martensitic and PH grades are less weldable.
What degree of forming is required to make the component? – Austenitic steels are the most formable of all the types being able to undergo a high degree of deep drawing or stretch forming. Generally, ferritic steels are not as formable but can still be capable of producing quite intricate shapes. Duplex, martensitic and PH grades are not particularly formable.
What product form is required? – Not all grades are available in all product forms and sizes, for example sheet, bar, tube. In general, the austenitic steels are available in all product forms over a wide range of dimensions. Ferritics are more likely to be in sheet form than bar. For martensitic steels, the reverse is true.
What are the customer’s expectations of the performance of the material? – This is an important consideration often missed in the selection process. Particularly, what are the aesthetic requirements as compared to the structural requirements? Design life is sometimes specified but is very difficult to guarantee.
There may also be special requirements such as non-magnetic properties to take into account.
It must also be borne in mind that steel type alone is not the only factor in material selection. Surface finish is at least as important in many applications, particularly where there is a strong aesthetic component. See Importance of Surface Finish.
Availability. There may be a perfectly correct technical choice of material which cannot be implemented because it is not available in the time required.
Cost. Sometimes the correct technical option is not finally chosen on cost grounds alone. However, it is important to assess cost on the correct basis. Many stainless steel applications are shown to be advantageous on a life cycle cost basis rather than initial cost. See Life Cycle Costing.
The final choice will almost certainly be in the hands of a specialist but their task can be helped by gathering as much information about the above factors. Missing information is sometimes the difference between a successful and unsuccessful application. See also General principles for selection of stainless steels


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

Special Grades of Stainless Steel - Where to Find Them
Having decided that you want to use stainless steel, it is usually quite straightforward to find the standard grades like 304/304L or 316/316L. The BSSA Find a Supplier guide will help you with the standard grades. 

For the more unusual grades, the user is directed to:

Special Grades Supplied by BSSA Companies

NOTE. THIS SPREADSHEET CONTAINS HYPERLINKS. USERS ARE ADVISED NOT TO USE THE SORT FUNCTIONALITY AS THERE IS A KNOWN "BUG" IN EXCEL WHICH SCRAMBLES HYPERLINKS WHEN SORTING. 

This is an initial attempt to provide information on special grades. It is recognised that there are some obvious "holes" in the data. However, on the assumption that "something" is better than nothing, the available data is being published now. It is planned that more data will be added soon.

Categories of steel covered in the document include:


Steel Type Typical Grades 
Ferritic 1.4003, 1.4016,1.4509, 1.4512 
Martensitic 1.4000, 1.4021, 1.4028, 1.4057, 1.4112 
Austenitic 1.4311, 1.4406, 1.4432, 1.4435, 1.4436, 1.4439, 1.4539, 1.4547 
Ferritic Heat Resisting 1.4713, 1.4742, 1.4762 
Austenitic Heat Resisting 1.4818, 1.4828, 1.4833, 1.4835, 1.4841, 1.4845 
Duplex 1.4162, 1.4362, 1.4462, 1.4410, 1.4501, 1.4507 


If you cannot find what you are looking for, please contact the Stainless Steel Advisory Service.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير أخي سيد صلاح الصاوي وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك 

نريد منك أخي طرق عملية بسيطة للتعرف على جودة الاستانلس ستيل بطريقة سهلة بسيطة غير معقدة 

للشخص البسيط مثلي الذي يتعامل مع منتجات الاستانلس ستيل مثل الأواني والدرابزينات الحديثة وتلبيس الأعمدة و الجدران 
كيف أعرف إن كان ستيل جيد أو قليل الجودة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2009)

رائع اخى سيد صلاح 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussam yusuf (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس سيد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وللمسلمين اجمعين يارب
طلب بسيط يا هندسه المعلومات دى كلها مش ممكن تنزلها فى فايل بى دى اف ؟؟


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (18 أغسطس 2009)

Find attached a valuable paper about the types and properties of the stainless steel materials. It illustrates in brief the five families of stainless steel materails, their properties and corrosion resistance. It gives simple guidelines for the selection of the proper stainless steel type.



This paper published by special steel industry of north america​.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس تصميمات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*Stainless Steel 6.0 Pt 1 of 2.part01.rar*

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rs361.rapidshare.com/files/109524747/Stainless_Steel_6.0_Pt1of2.part01.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*Stainless Steel 6.0 Pt 1 of 2.part 02.rar*

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/109548676/Stainless_Steel_6.0_Pt1of2.part02.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*Stainless Steel 6.0 Pt1of2.part03.rar*

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rs327.rapidshare.com/files/109561724/Stainless_Steel_6.0_Pt1of2.part03.rar


----------



## Arnold54 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

are there any way to pervent the magnetic behaivour of thestainless steel after annealing it?


----------



## توفيق جبار (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد اون لاين (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عبدالكريم الوائلي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سيدي مهندس صلاح جزاك الله....لدية مشكلة عند تنزيل الملفات الثلاثة يطلب مني الجزء الرابع لغرض أكمال عملية فتح الملفات...رجاء هل هناك جزء رابع وكيف احصل ؟


----------



## ESSAM GALAL (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
إخواني الأعزاء.... برجاء المساعدة .... أقوم بعمل دراسة سوق للأستانلس ستيل في المملكة العربية السعودية وخاصة المنطقة الشرقية .... من حيث الشركات المنافسة والمصنعة والكميات المطروحة للبيع وكذلك الأصناف التي يتم بيعها بشكل سريع ، بالإضافة الى من هم مستخدمي الاستانلس ستيل ، سواء شركات صناعية او ديكورات .

برجــــاء الإفادة


----------



## zzaghal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على هذا الموضوع
وتفضلوا نسخة من
Bs1449-2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234374.html#post1946374​


----------



## hhhkhalil (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## w_gohary73 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد ان اعرف كيفيه غسيل الاواني الاستالنس والتي بها سواد


----------



## w_gohary73 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد ان اعرف كيفيه غسيل الاواني الاستالنس والتي بها سواد
[email protected]


----------



## azzhood (15 فبراير 2011)

وين العربي


----------



## azzhood (15 فبراير 2011)

بعد الترجمة كانت مفيدة بعض الشىء


----------



## abu alnour (1 أبريل 2011)

الله يجازيكم كل خير يا احلى جروب


----------



## inspector eng (7 أبريل 2011)

يا للروعة


----------



## asmerica (3 يونيو 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صبحي زعرب (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة التي يقدمها الموقع


----------



## صبحي زعرب (8 فبراير 2012)

نأمل امدادنا بمايتوفر لديكم من معلومات باللغة العربية عن انواع الستانلس ستيل وشكرا


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (8 فبراير 2012)

Dear all,

please advise me, how i can get standard steel scale??

This scale can provide us a standard for the all sizes of steel.


----------



## م. أحمد عودة (8 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكورين لطرح الموضوع - عندي سؤال مهم - انا اعملت خلية هيدروجينية من صفائح الاستانلس ومع ذلك تغير لون الماء الى الاحمر هل يعني ذلك ان الاستانلس ليس اصليا وان الصدا منه ام ان الماء يحتوي على عناصر معدنية املاح للعناصر تاكسدت وتلونت مع العلم ان الاستانلس المستخدم لا يلقطه مغناطيس ويخرج من العملية عليه رواسب حمراء خفيفة


----------



## ahmedfares2010 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام عليكم انا بعمل سلك مواعين استالس وكنت عاوز اسال ازاي اعرف جوده النوع grade 410 مغشوش ازاي لو تكرمتوا


----------



## ahmedfares2010 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*استفسار*

سلام عليكم انا بعمل سلك مواعين استالس وكنت عاوز اسال ازاي اعرف جوده النوع grade 410 مغشوش ازاي لو تكرمتواوده رقمي وجزاكم الله خيرا 01010350141


----------



## salhalharthy (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير

اولاً صحيح ان الموضوع قديم

لكن لم ارى اي اجابة مبسطة للسادة الزوار و الاعضاء

وحبيت انزل لكم شرح بسيط عن الاستانلس ستيل

نبداء بعون الله 


الاستانلس ستيل من المواد التي تدخل في الصناعات المبسطة 

فهي في حياتنا وقريبة من متناولنا 

ومن الممكن ان يستخدمها الكثير في اغراض مختلفه


انواع الاستانلس ستيل


الأنواع الشائعة في السوق العالمية


304
310
316
204
430

بحيث انها تندرج في هذه الانواع

وتصنف ك الاتي

304 اصلي نقي غالي الثمن ( لا يمسك فيه المغناطيس وصحي ومقاول للصداء)
204 اصلي لكن ليس نقي بالكامل ( فيه انجذاب للمغناطيس بشكل بسيط جداً ولا انصح في استخدامة في الصناعات الصحية والطبيه وقابل للصداء )
310/316 اصلي فيه شوائب ( فيه انجذاب للمغناطيس )
430 تجاري وغير اصلي 







اشكال ال ستانلس ستيل


2B مطفي 
BA لميع
number 4 مجلوخ
number2 ابيض
number8 سوبر مرايا




توجد كل هذه الاشكال لجميع انواع الاستانلس ستيل






ملاحظة : يوجد صاج اسلامي ASSM

بنقشات مختلفة واشكال جميلة

002
087
237



للتواصل او الاستفسار وتس اب 00966548458880


ممكن ازودكم بصور ل الاستانلس ستيل ل اي شكل و اي نوع 



اتمنى يكون الشرح سهل ومفيد


----------



## zamtam (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خيرا على الجواب .


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 يناير 2015)

[h=1]فولاذ مقاوم للصدأ[COLOR=silver !important][[/COLOR]عدل[COLOR=silver !important]][/COLOR][/h]من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة





بوابة على شكل قوس مصنوعة من الصلب المقاوم للصدأ، في سانت لويس.​




صفائح من *الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ* تغطي مبنى كرايسلر في نيويورك.​
*الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ* أو *الصلب المقاوم للصدأ* (بالإنجليزية: Stainless Steel) هو سبيكة معدنية تحتوي على خليط من العناصر. فنسبة الحديد فيها لا تقل عن 50%، ونسبة الكروم لا تتجاوز 30%، ونسبة الكربون حد أدنى 11.5 %، بالإضافة إلى بعض العناصر التي تمثل حوالي 8.5% مثل النيكل والمولبيدنيوم لتحسين خواصه. وتكتسب مقاومتها للصدأ والتآكل بسبب تكوين طبقة رقيقة متماسكة وغير مرئية من أكسيد الكروم تلتصق بسطح المعدن وتقيه من التآكل، وتكون هذه الطبقة واقية بدرجة كافية كلما كانت نسبة الكروم في الفولاذ عالية.
عرف الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ لأول مرة من قبل العالم بريلي في العام 1912 حيث استطاع الحصول على سبيكة تحتوي على (12-13٪) كروم لا تصدأ في الجو وفي أوساط أخرى وقد استعملت لصناعة أدوات المائدة ومنذ ذلك الحين وحتى الآن ظهرت أنواعا عديدة خصوصا تلك التي تتطلب مقاومة عالية للتآكل بسبب وجود وسط قاس مساعد على التآكل مثل الأوساط الموجودة في الصناعات الكيماوية والبترولية.
هذا الاسم (صلب مقاوم للصدأ) ينبع من حقيقة أن الصلب (الفولاذ) المقاوم للصدأ لا يصدأ بتلك السهولة التي يصدأ بها الصلب الكربوني العادي، ولكنه في الحقيقة قابل للتآكل والصدأ عند ظروف خاصة، وتختلف مقاومته للصدأ باختلاف نسبة الكروم فيه، لذا فإنه من المهم اختيار النوع الصحيح من الصلب المقاوم للصدأ حسب التطبيق الذي سيستخدم فيه.
[h=2]محتويات[/h] [COLOR=silver !important] [أخف]​​

[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]1

[/COLOR] أنواع الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]1.1[/FONT][/COLOR] الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ المارتنسايتي
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]1.2[/FONT][/COLOR] الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الفرّيتي
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]1.3[/FONT][/COLOR] الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الأوستنيتي
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]1.4[/FONT][/COLOR] الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ القابل للتصليد بالتعتيق

[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]2[/FONT][/COLOR] استخدامات الصلب المقاوم للصدأ
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]3[/FONT][/COLOR] اقرأ أيضا
[COLOR=silver !important][FONT=tahoma !important]4[/FONT][/COLOR] المراجع

[h=2]أنواع الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ[عدل][/h]يقسم الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ حسب التركيب الميتالرجي إلى أربع مجاميع رئيسية تختلف عن بعضها البعض في مقاومتها للتآكل وخواصها الميكانيكية وكذلك كلفتها.
إن كل مجموعة تحوي على أنواع قياسية تختلف عن بعضها في التركيب الكيمياوي وكذا في استخداماتها، وكل نوع يشار إليه برقم يسمى الرقم الدال أو رقم الدلالة وحسب الأنظمة المختلفة مثل النظام الأمريكي الخاص بجمعية الحديد والفولاذ الأمريكية AISI.
[h=3]الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ المارتنسايتي[عدل][/h]تسمى هذه المجموعة بهذا الاسم لكونها لها القابلية على تكوين المارتنسايت عند تبريدها تبريدا سريعا من الحالة التي يكون تكوينها أوستنيت، أي من درجات الحرارة العالية. تتميز سبائك هذه المجموعة باحتوائها على الكربون ولها ممغنطة وقابلية اللحام منخفضة، ومقاومة تآكل معتدلة ،حيث أن مقاومة التآكل لسبائك هذه المجموعة هي أقل من سبائك المجموعتين الثانية والثالثة، كما أن مقاومة الشد والصلادة لها تكون عالية لذلك فهي تستخدم في الأغراض التي تتطلب مقاومة شد وصلادة عاليتين ومقاومة تآكل معتدلة نسبيا.
تستخدم في صناعة أجزاء الصمامات ومحامل الكريات مثل السبيكة 440 وتستخدم أيضا السبيكة 420 لصناعة الأدوات الجراحية.
[h=3]الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الفرّيتي[عدل][/h]يحتوي هذا النوع على نسبة عالية من الكروم مقارنة مع الأنواع الأخرى مما تؤدي إلى استقرارية الفرّيت كما أنه غير قابل للتصليد. ومن أشهر أنواع سبائك هذه المجموعة هي السبيكة 430 والتي تتميز بمقاومة تآكل جيدة في الجو ،لذات فإنها تستعمل بشكل واسع في صناعة أجزاء زخارف السيارات وفي مصانع أكسدة الأمونيا وفي صناعة أدوات الطعام المنزلية مثل الصحون والقدور وكذلك الثلاجات والغسالات ... الخ ،أما النوعان 422 و446 يتميزان بمقاومة غاز الكبريت نظرا لوجود نسبة عالية من الكروم.
وحديثا ظهر نوع آخر لهذه المجموعة وهو الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الفرّيتي العالي النقاوة الذي يحتوي نسبة ضئيلة جدا من الكربون والنتروجين وأهم ما يمتاز به هو الخواص الميكانيكية العالية لمنطقة اللحام التي تفتقر إليها السبائك الأخرى. وأهم المظاهر الحسنة لسبائك هذه المجموعة هي مقاومتها للتآكل الإجهادي خاصة في الماء الذي يحتوي على الكلوريدات.
[h=3]الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الأوستنيتي[عدل][/h]إن سبائك هذه المجموعة هي أكثر أنواع الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ استعمالا نظرا لما تمتاز به من خواص ميكانيكية ومقاومة تآكل جيدتين ويمكن أن تكون ملحومة كما أنها غير مغناطيسية ولا تتصلد عند التبريد السريع ذلك لاحتوائها المنغنيز والنيكل والنتروجين.
ونظرا لتوفر هذه الخصائص فيها تستعمل في الحالات التي تكون فيها الأوساط مساعدة على التآكل وفي مختلف العمليات الصناعية ولأغراض البناء وفي المطبخ وفي صناعة الأدوية وفي الأغراض التي تتطلب عدم حصول صدأ مهما كانت درجته ومن أكثر سبائك هذه المجموعة استعمالا ونفعا هي السبائك 304 و 304L و 316 و 347 إضافة إلى carpente 20.
[h=3]الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ القابل للتصليد بالتعتيق[عدل][/h]سبائك هذه المجموعة تصلد بالتعتيق أو بالترسيب ويمكن تعزيز قوتها بإضافة النحاس والألمنيوم والنيوبيوم ،أما مقاومة التآكل لها هي أقل من مقاومة التآكل للفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ الأوستنيتي (304) تدخل استعمالاتها في صناعة الصواريخ والطائرات.
و قد ظهرت مؤخرا سبائك أخرى من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ مثل CD-4MCu فيراليوم، وهي سبائك مزدوجة التركيب حيث تركيبها الميتلرجي هو فيريت في أرضية من الأوستنيت، أمّا مكوناتها الكيميائية الأساسية فهي الكروم والنيكل وهذا ما يكسبها خواص ميكانيكية ومقاومة تآكل عاليتين.
إن كافة سبائك المجاميع الأربعة تشكل ميكانيكيا عدا السبيكة D-4MCu التي تشكل بالسباكة.
[h=2]استخدامات الصلب المقاوم للصدأ[عدل][/h]يدخل هذا النوع من الصلب في صناعات متعددة ولكن يستعمل بصفة أساسية للصناعات التي تحتاج إلى مقاومة عالية جدا للصدأ (كالأدوات المنزلية وعلب المشروبات وشفرات الحلاقة الداخلية والنقل وبعض أجزاء الآلات المعرضة للرطوبة) [SUP][1][/SUP]. يستخدم في أدوات الجراحة وأدوات المائدة وتتميز أواني الطبخ المصنوعة من الصلب (الفولاذ) الذي لا يصدأ بأنها موصلة جيدة للحرارة وذات صلابة وقوة شديدتين، وهي رخيصة الثمن وتقاوم الصدأ عند تعرضها للماء أو تخزينها دون تجفيفها، ويمكن استعمالها بشكل مستمر فترة طويلة[SUP][2][/SUP].
تستحوذ الصناعات الكيميائية ومنشآت الطاقة على أكثر من ثلث استهلاك الأصلاب المقاومة للصدأ ومن أمثلة تلك التطبيقات أوعية المفاعلات النووية والمبادلات الحرارية والأنابيب والمواسير في صناعة البترول ، و مكونات كثيرة في الصناعات الكيميائية وصناعة عجائن الورق وأجزاء كثيرة في أفران وغلايات محطات إنتاج الكهرباء من الوقود الحفري.​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## dsteper (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ صلاح، ولكن هل من موضوع باللغة العربية (أعتذر فأنا أعلم أن هذا منتدى للمهندسين فغالبا م ستكون أكثر مواضيعه بالإنجليزية، لكن هذا الموضوع يتوقف عليه مجال عملى، وحبذا لو ذكرت لنا الأسم الشائع ((أسم السوق)) لكل نوع، وكيفية عمل معالجة حرارية له ((heat treatment))، و عملية التهدأة ((tempering)).
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dsteper (28 فبراير 2015)

أخى الكريم، جزاك الله خيراً، بأى نوع تنصحنى فى عمل السكاكين المنزلية ((سكاكين المطبخ))، حيث أنها تدخل فى الأشياء المتعلقة بالصحة، وكيفية عمل المعالجة الحرارية لهذا النوع ((heat treatment))، وكذلك عملية التهدأة التى تعقبها ((tempering))، بحثت فى هذا الأمر على الانترنت، فكانت غالب المواضيع لأناس من الخارج، وكانوا يرشحون نوع يسمى: ((01))، فبحثت عنه فى السوق ولكن لم أجد عند أحد أى فكرة عما أتكلم، فأرجو لو ذكرت الاسم الشائع ((أسم السوق)) للنوع الذى ستراه مناسباً، وكذا إين يمكن أن أجده ؟
وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## dsteper (28 فبراير 2015)

*أين يمكننى أن أشترى أكسيد الألومنيوم ((white aluminum oxide)) بمصر ؟*

أريد أن أشترى أكسيد الألومنيوم ((white aluminum oxide)) بمصر، خاصة فى القاهرة، فأين يمكن أن أجده؟، وما الأسم الشائع ((أسم السوق)) له؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------

